# Woods' reports on Randolph, Clay, Quitman, Calhoun, Early, Terrell Counties?



## Researcher31726 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey,
Be glad to put in my column what you folks are seeing and hearing (deer, turkeys, hogs, coyotes...), what calls you're using for the gobblers, what you're planting in your plots or fields, what the weather is like...anything from the "front line folks" themselves.
Thanks,
Sue
researcher31726@yahoo.com


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 17, 2006)

I heard this weekend that one of the fellas camping at Biddies' in northern Clay County (near Dragnasty) got two longbeards with one shot! Didn't get a chance to talk to him personally about his story.
Also, there have been several nice ones taken in Clay County at Pine Ridge (Dan Giles), Clay Hill (Eddie Watson), and by the locals in their favorite spots!
Sue


----------

